
Why you can’t get strippers’ names with public records requests - Mz
http://www.cjr.org/united_states_project/exotic_dancer_names_and_public_records_requests.php?page=all
======
tarminian
The real first amendment problem is that you have to have a license to express
yourself in this manner, to strip.

~~~
comrh
I always thought it was weird barbers and hair salons need licenses. I get the
historical context but still?

~~~
trhway
barbers at least operate sharp tools in dangerous vicinity of your ears and
they required to have at least some training as a condition of the license.
What could go wrong what is supposedly stripper's license saving us from, and
what kind of training government requires here?

~~~
rverghes
I would guess that it's to keep underage girls out of the stripping business.

Probably previously the onus was on the owner to avoid hiring underage girls.
But a couple scandals later, the government responded by requiring licensing.

------
andywood
And who doesn't love browsing property tax records to see how rich people are?

